# Detector de positivo o negativo a tierra



## Santiago H (May 25, 2009)

Buenas tardes compañeros del foro. Acabo de ingresar a este foro y quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar con el siguiente proyecto.
Trabajo en una empresa donde se usan cargadores para bancos de baterias de 125 VCD, yo trabajo en el departamento de control que es el encargado de mandar mediciones y alarmas a un centro de mando. Nos pidieron que mandaramos las alarmas de los cargadores tales como: Falla de alterna, falla de rectificador y positivo o negativo a tierra. 

El problema esta en que hay algunos cargadores de baterias bastante obsoletos y no tienen contactos secos (sin voltaje)de estas alarmas, las primeras dos no hay problema por hacerlas, el problema esta en que no se me ocurre como diseñar un circuito que me detecte que alguna de las fases se aterrizaron y mas por que no siempre las fallas a tierras son francas. Uno de los sintomas cuando se aterriza es el desvalanceo, cuando esta correcto se llega a medir 64 y -64v con respecto a tierra fisica, si por ejemplo se aterriza el positivo podria llegar a medir 30V el positivo y -98 el negativo y viceversa.
La medicion tendria que ser con respecto a tierra, ya que si uno midiera en los bornes + y - seguiria midiendo 128 v.

No se si en base a esto se pueda diseñar algo que me señalice esta falla, no se, algo que me mida entre tierra fisica y el positivo y entre tierra fisica y el negativo y cuando vea una caida de tension en alguno de las mediciones mandar la alarma. Bueno, agradeceria sus comentarios y de antemano gracias por leer mi pregunta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 25, 2009)

Es sencillo , le hacés un comparador de ventana (a uno o a ambos) midiéndole la tensión contra tierra , si está a mas de 70V o a menos de 60V , da alarma.

Saludos!


----------



## foso (May 25, 2009)

Bueno me preocupé por su proyecto y aca le mando algo que se me ocurrió. Que tenga suerte. Espero le sirva.
PD: no construya este dispositivo a menos que sepa lo que está haciendo. Saludos.


----------



## Santiago H (May 26, 2009)

Ok gracias por sus aportaciones y foso, me parece muy bien lo que propones, solo que en el diagrama no entiendo por que encerraste en un cuadro, cierta parte del circuito. Ahora este me ayudaria a saber si se aterrizo el positivo, si quisiera saber el lado negativo, se podria con el vo9ltaje de referencia a tierra negativo?. Gracias otra vez y seguimos en contacto


----------



## foso (May 26, 2009)

Hola. Lo que te encerré en el cuadro es para marcar que es la fuente que alimenta al operacional, nada mas que eso. También podrías usar una fuente externa, el valor de esta no es crítico. Te puedo dar el esqema análogo para el lado negativo, dejame un día o por ahi a la noche. Saludos.


----------



## Santiago H (May 26, 2009)

ha ok... me parece perfecto, ya que las UTR´s por donde mandamos las señales funcionan a 24v, es decir, puedo alimentarlas asi mismo de esa fuente..... ok, gracias


----------



## foso (May 26, 2009)

cuando conectes una carga a la salida la tensión te va a caer bastante, fijate, voy a ver si lo modifico un poco. Saludos


----------



## joseantonio12 (Feb 3, 2012)

holaaa foso! disculpen este tema es de mi interes, ya que estoy trabajand en algo parecido.. Lo que usted prope es muy bueno,pero creo que el amplificador operacional no puede ser alimentado con tanto voltaje, si no mal recuerdo el LM741 tiene como maximo 15 V... o cual OPAM esta utilizando en su propuesta?????

saludos coordiales


----------



## Checho63 (Sep 27, 2013)

Estimados:
Trabajo en una empresa de transporte de energía. Les comento que sabe suceder que en el sistema de corriente continua de algunas estaciones transformadoras, un polo (ya sea el + o -), se pone a tierra por algún defecto de aislación. ¿Tienen conocimiento de algún instrumento o sistema que permita localizar el lugar donde se ha producido la falla?
Saludos y espero una pronta respuesta.


----------

